# Ocean City, Md - Castaways Resort



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This summer we will be heading to Castaways Resort in Ocean City, MD. I was wondering if I could get some suggestions of things to do, not do, etc.

Thanks!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We stayed at the same resort last year and found it better than Frontier Town CG - which is right up the road for you. Frontier town does have a water park which is nice, but, there is a fee to get into it. You are also right outside Ocean City, MD which has a nice boardwalk and beach. The CG also has a small beach and also rentals for jet skis, boats, etc.

What dates are you going?


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you get a little time you should check out Assategue island national seashore. you can stop at the visitor center just before you cross the bridge. They have things you and the family can do. my kids love it we are going back this summer. it is about 4 miles down the road from where your Staying.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bennitt5 said:


> If you get a little time you should check out Assategue island national seashore. you can stop at the visitor center just before you cross the bridge. They have things you and the family can do. my kids love it we are going back this summer. it is about 4 miles down the road from where your Staying.


Yes, forgot about Assategue - just a fair warning - the island bird is the mosquito and they are bad. We took the car tour through the island with air conditioning on. We stopped at one point to go to the beach and ended up running back to the truck as they were eating us alive!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a great campground! Loved it there so much that we're heading back this year in August. Cute snack bar at camp store (which sells a variety of beer too! I haven't seen that before in any other places we stayed). You'll have plenty of room to navigate in the new motorhome - very big rig friendly.

If you have a shade drop for your awning, might want to bring it, especially if you're in the Main area (or club Castaways). There is little to no shade from the sun and it can get pretty brutal if you're trying to just hang out under the awning depending on which way your site faces!

Here is a website we used previously for OC MD things in general(some self-explanatory, but what the heck! Some good info packed in there.)

CLICK HERE

If you're into seafood, catch one of the earlier buffets at any of the many Phillips restaurants near the boardwalk (I think it was around $25/$30 a head, but worth it). I stuffed myself full of snow crab legs!

Also, depending on which way you're coming from/heading home, you could also go via the Cape May NJ/Lewes DE ferry. Really cute boat ride and a lot of fun. Might be out of your way from MI, but we enjoy usually coming home that route (we're from NJ). We gave our Sydney an official sticker for completing the trip!

Have fun!

go6car


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

We stayed there last year and loved it! We did a day at the Assategue island national seashore beach, which was good. As far as the mosquitos, wow, I've never seen them that big, but they were not on the beach. We did the car w/ac tour of the island.

Dinner = Hoopers Crab House http://www.hooperscrabhouse.com/

We spent one night on the boardwalk (which was good enough for me, as we have many similar in NJ).

We spent days at the Castaways Bay Beach, at the pool, or at our site. We thought the place was clean and well maintained. We bought our own clam, mussels and crabs (FRESH) and cooked them at the site. It was great!

Good luck!

Sean


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

One more thing.....we live approximatley 4 hours from there and it took us 8 hours. Traveling on a Saturday is crazy. We drove the Garden State Parkway to Cape May and took the Ferry to Lewes. Great ride, but normally it takes 2-3 hours to Cape May and it took us 5 hours. My recommendation would be to come into Castaways through the back way, not through OC, Lewes, Rehoboth.....We left on a saturday and took the back way and we were fine!!

when we left, we went Rt. 376 west, to Rt. 113 north, to Route 9 east to the Lewes ferry!

Sean


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

my wife and i vacation in oc every year. you gotta go the crab bag in north oc for crabs. they're the best in town. other than that oc is your typical resort town with lots to do from the boardwalk to amusement parks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

We are planning to vist the east coast this summer as well. The plan is to vist as many of the New England states as we can, as well as DC. After reading the thread on OC we are going to include it in our itinerary. 
Love this site!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just east of RT 611 on the south side of RT 50 is the Bus. Park there and ride the bus all day for $2 It takes yuo anywhere you want to go in OC, and this weekend traffic wil be horrible. The Inlet is where most go, and thats whre the boardwalk starts and the Carnival is. If you go to the beach there, near the pier bring your universal translator; you'll need it!
I used to have a year-round trailer at Eagles Nest which is now Castaways. 
Seacrets @ 48th St is real popular. You can rent jet skis and pontoon boats nearby. X2 on Hoopers Crab House. Watermans Resturant on RT50 BTWN 707 and 611 is great too and is close to the GO carts/Putt-putt scene You can charter a 1/2 day flounder boat (BAY BEE ETC) near the inlet on the bayside; also the rocket boat is there. 
The Globe theater in Berlin is pretty popular with the wine and bLues crowd 
Mosquitos @ Assateaque won't be real bad until mid June to July... Chincoteaque Is 40 Mins. south of OC is real nice..kinda like OC 35 years ago. 
BEaches at Assateaque and Chincoteaque are 10X better than OC. But the scenery is better about Division St on up. 
Also The Offshore Powerboat races are this weekend. http://www.oparacing.org/

Oh.. bring a fat wallet you're gonna need it...

Eric


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmm. Thrasher Fry's, Dumsers dairy land, Tony's for pizza, Cork bar during the day for frosted drafts, Secrets at night for Rum runners ( my favorite place ) that bakery on the main drag next to the main station fire house for donuts, that BBQ place up the street from the campground ( red bld ) for BBQ.

Purple moose it over priced, good bands though. Use the bus from the campground during the day. Use the OC bus if you don't wanna walk. Secrets has a lot of parking but get there early.

I love OC....one of my favorite places


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Try the Dough Roller for breakfast. Several locacations in Oc Seacrets I agree. Rum Runners!!


----------



## mkmadterp (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry it this is "late", but you must get donuts at the fractured prune. When leaving Castaways and heading north toward OC its on the right next to the first gas station you come to. They're made to order and really awesome. Also, we camped with my 5 and 2 year old boys and got a lot in Paradise Cove. Plus- many have mature trees, lots are much larger than anywhere else, NO thru traffic, feels much more secluded. Several sites in this area are folks that stay for the entire season. Negative- furthest area away from beach, pools, club house etc. If you're planning to rent golf carts, or bringing bikes I would highly recommend this area. We stayed in #8A with our 36' Sydney and had a great time. I don't think the Club Castaways area is worth the added expense.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

We have a large group mostly Outbackers.com members staying @ Castaways at sites 73-78 + 93 - 98, July 29th weekend. Might be some sites still available if you're interested in joining us.


----------

